# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Koçi Petriti

## dikeafajtore

Ti do te vish, prape do te vish
Nga udha ku je nisur
Po floket me s'do te t'i shprish
Ashtu si t'i kam shprishur

Ne gjoksin tim qe digjet zjarr
Do rrish pa bere ze
Po une prape si fillestar 
S'di do te te puth me

Do desha te isha prape me ty
Si viteve qe s'kthehen
Qe kur te shihemi sy ne sy
Te skuqem e te dehem

Pra, beme ne enderr te te shoh
Dhe hidhme ne mendim
Qe kurre fundin mos e njoh
Siç njoh fillimin tim...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*Loti*

Ti digjesh, ke temperature,
dhe une dhimbjen s'ta shkul dot.
dado qe veten e mbaj burre
neper qerpik me shket nje lot

Ne lotin qe me pat shpetuar
ka burreri e foshnjeri
se them qe globin mbaj ne duar
po ta sheroj tim bir nuk di

Mbi biskun qe nen bresher bie
mbi degen qe dot syth s'leshon
ngre kete lot rubin femije
qe sa dhe glob i madh peshon

Mbi dijetarin qe vret mendjen
te gjeje c'ka ne filan yll
ngre kete lot me gjithe dhembjen
e cdo njomzaku qe sy s'mbyll

Nder galaktika neser bota
le te vozise skaj me skaj
vec mos rendofte permbi foshnja
zjarmi e etheve te saj!


*Kushtuar Shqiperise*

Perpara mal, nga mbrapa det,
vend qe e ha enigma e vet.

..................................................  .
flak tre poete, mban nje kapter.

Ky vend nxjerr vaj nga drunjte e vet
sa c'derdh Shkumbini uje ne det.

Ky vend qeth lesh nga deshte e tij
sa vesh me triko tri Greqi.

.............................................
tre Serbi me molle i ngop.

Kam mall e gje, e shkoj shes gjak,
s'rroj as si indigjen zezak.

Nen keto male ka krom e ar,
kam prona, po s'jam askund pronar.

Po pse valle, oh, gjithe ky trishtim?
O Zot, nga c'fron leshon mallkim?!

----------


## dikeafajtore

_Strofe nga "Loti"_

Nje zemerim kaq te trazuar
Rralle e kam ndier gjer me sot
Ti qesh se qenkam kreshperuar
Sikur te isha Don Kishot

----------


## Fiori

Koci Petriti lindi me 1941 ne Korçë, ku kreu shkollen fillore dhe te mesme. Studimet e larta pergjuhe-letersi shqipe i kreu ne Universitetin e Tiranes. Pas mbarimit te studimeve, nga vitit 1967 deri ne 1990, punoi si mesues i letersise ne LIbrazhd. Prej vitit 1990 punon ne Tirane, se pari ne Lidhjen e Hskrimtareve, pastaj ne Fakultetin e Historise e te Filologjise si pedagog. Ka botuar vellimet poetike: "Lirikat e majit", "Perseri ne udhe", "Firma e popullit tim", Prush ne shekuj", "TE dashurova ty", si dhe permbledhjen e kolanes "Poezia shqipe". Ne Prishtine eshte botuar permbledhja poetike "Lulëkuqet". Vjersha te Koci Petritit jane botuar neper disa antologji shkollore dhe me librin "Prush ne shekuj" ka fituar cmimin si libri me i mire i vitit.

*Dashuri*

Ish nje vajze e ish nje djale,
vajza e donte e djali e donte,
po Shkumbini i madh me vale
i kish ndare e s'i bashkonte.

Dhe therrisnin: O o o, te dua!
po kjo klithme e lashte fjalesh
u degjohej: Jooo, s'te dua!
neper thashetheme valesh.

E humbisnin te dy shpresen
e shpresonin prap me teper,
sic humbet dhe drita vesen
dhe e gjen mengjesin tjeter.

Ooo, te duuaa, nisej fjala,
Jooo, s'te duuaa, mberritne zallit,
vajza thosh: Me pifte vala!
Te perpifte! I vinte djalit.

Bot me buze, bot me duar
anes dallgeve nderkryer,
here per jete dashuruar,
here per vdekje te zhgenjyer.

Hidhnin fjalen ta kalonin, 
shprishej porsi plisi i kumit,
hidhnin gurin te qellonin,
binte mu ne mes te lumit.

Nje cast lumi s'ish me lume
mes dy brigjeve te mallit
dhe u bind e ra ne gjume
dhe u hap e fjeti zallit.

Rendi vajza e rendi fjali
sa u ngrit nje ere e marre,
qe rrezoi shkembinj nga mali
e nje bresher qe s'ish pare.

Zgjaten duar, vune gure,
shtruan dhimbjet qe nuk thuhen
gjer mbi lume u bene ure,
te kalojne ata qe duhen.

----------


## shigjeta

*****

S'rri dot me ty,
s'bëj dot pa ty,
nata ka vesh,
dita ka sy.

Fshehur po dal'
vjedhur po hyj,
nata ka vesh,
dita ka sy.

Nën qiell veç,
nën dhe të dy,
s'rri dot me ty,
s'bëj dot pa ty.


*Për ty që të dua*

Unë emrin tënd e zë rrallë në gojë
kjo do të thotë që në zemër e ruaj thellë
veç në ndodhtë të kthehem në rrenojë
do të dalësh si legjenda mbi një kështjellë

Unë emrin tënd s'e kam vënë në asnjë vjershë
E s'do ta shkruaj as në vargun më me bujë
Kjo do të thotë që gjërat me peshë
rrinë në thellësi dhe është zor t'i ngresh mbi ujë

----------


## Eagle

> *****
> 
> S'rri dot me ty,
> s'bëj dot pa ty,
> nata ka vesh,
> dita ka sy.
> 
> Fshehur po dal'
> vjedhur po hyj,
> ...



shume bukur..Koci eshte poet i mrekullueshem

----------


## Isra

Edhe mua me pelqen Koci Petriti, e kam pasur pedagog, poezite e tij jane plot ndjenje, me nje fjale, eshte pene e forte..

----------


## shigjeta

_Koci Petriti_ mbetet i vecant me lirizmin qe pershkon krijimet e tij ne cdo kohe, qe nga ato te shkruara vite me pare, e deri tek me te fundit. 

*Vallja gorare*

Me nje shtyrje gjuri ngjitet
Me nje thyerje gjuri zbret
Sikur ecën nëpër vitet
Po çon historinë e vet

Sa shpalos një trill shamie
Nga mëngoret e mëdha
Del një re thëllëzërie
Çgushëkuqe e çguguçe ka

Me çdo palë fustanelle
Fllade mbledh, furtunë përcjell
Herë muros një mur kështjelle
Herë përkulet lule mbjell

Pa kur shenjë bën me vetull
Çgurrë gërrnetash rrokullis!
Njëqind shqipe mbledh nën sqetull
Treqind shqipe larg i nis

E me nje shtrëngim të dorës
Shoku shokun supit kap
Brof te shohë nga Guri i Gorës
Mbi Tomorr e mbi Korab

Nën opingat xhufkëkuqe
Tokën dredh e ajrin gris
Herë përzen një nisje lufte
Herë në hon një xhind gremis

Dhe nën vetëtimë të xhufkës
Shoku shokun rrok perkrah
Brof të shohë nga sheshi i luftës
Përtej maleve çfarë ka?

Me një shtyrje gjuri ngjitet
Me një thyerje gjuri zbret
Sikur ecën nëpër vitet
Përcjell historinë e vet

----------


## shigjeta

*Mendoj e nuk fle*

Po fle ti ne gjirin e nate
Mbi faqe te qesh pafajsia
si flutura tarta rreth llambe
te sillen deshirat e mija

Zgjat duart ti kapesh ne gjume
po ikin ato, si ze dot
E si mund ta dish ti qe une
mendoj e nuk fle per ty sot?


*****

Larg nga syt e tu neper shtegtime
kalendarit gjashte flete i grisa
e nga padurim i ndarjes time
mund te mbijne gjashte qiparisa

Grisa gjashte flete kalendari
Ngrysa e gdhiva e ngriva gjashte net
Ti tani çme rri si nje gur varri
kur kerkoj mbi bar te te mbeshtet?


*Kujtimi*

Kujtimi  liber i lexuar
me fije jete endur, lidhur
troket ne mendje çast i shkuar
i embel qofte, apo i hidhur

Kujtimi  lule herbariumi
qe ruan ngjyre edhe arome
shpesh shkrin e shket si shkumbe lumi
rilind e çel si bisk i njome

----------


## shigjeta

*Ju kujtova te gjithave*

Ju kujtova te gjithave juve qe them se ju desha
qe nga m'e hershmja
gjer tek e vona,
ate qe ish e paputhura,
ate qe ish virgjeresha,
ate qe ish moll' e sherrit e pelë e harbimeve tona.

Ate qe flijoi per tre grosh dashurizen e pare
ate qe briroi fill pas muajit te mjaltit nen mua
ate qe nguroi n'udhekryq djall a ëngjëll te marre
ate qe kuptoi qe s'e desha, qe sapo i thashe "Te dua"

Ja, po me ngjan sikur ngrihi nga heshtja e honeve
te ndryshme, te shumta si ngjyrat, si zogjte
ju fluturuat mbi prushin epshor te pasioneve
donit te ngroheshit, pendet e bukura dogjte

Vjen perendisht edhe ti qe te desha se pari
pikez e arte, flurorja, si rreze e perthyer mbi lote
te shtrij e te shkoj permbi buze serish si dikur nje fill bari
ti nis kendon edhe qan: Dashuria ben xhiro ne bote!

Prap une u desha pa ty
ti prape u puthe pa mua
erdhen pas teje te tjera, shuan c'rindizet e digjet
erdhen, po s'hyri askush gjer ne pronat e tua
mes njeri tjetrit shkon lumi qe ndan e bashkon te dy brigjet

Zbriti dhe suta e Veriut
mbrriti edhe krrilla prej Jugut
une i pranova te gjitha, te gjitha, te gjitha
toka, grua beronje, palluar prej plugut
qan kur s'ngarkohet me peme
qesh kur mbulohet me drithra

Ja, ku po vjen dhe m'e vona, mjellma e fundit
mjellma e fundit brymuar nga vjeshta
hirin henor te flijimit kalimthi ma shkundi
brymen e ikjes pa kthim me brymoi permbi vjersha

Une keshtu dimeroj gjer ne flirtet e vona
here i rishuar, here i rindezur, sa mund
jam gati cdonje ta ridua sikur t'ish vertet Dezdemona
pastaj ta harroj si nje liber qe s'mund ta lexosh gjer ne fund

----------


## EDUARDI

I lexova me kenaqesi te madhe dhe me kan pelqyer jashte mase

ju falenderoj qe i sollet midis nesh

----------


## Eagle

Koci petriti eshte poet i mrekullueshem..te ngrohet shpirti kur e lexon.

----------


## Eagle

shume e bukur kjo me posht

*Në puthje ishe krejt dëborë*


Në puthje ishe krejt dëborë,
sikur më puthte vdekja,
e unë
            të shtira kot në dorë,
mos shkonte kot pikpjekja.

Po dhe në ish dorështënia e kotë,
a thjesht pa epsh, pa ëndje,
përse më kap rënqethja e ftohtë
kur ty të sjell ndërmëndje?

Mu dhe ti mes dëbore e zjarri,
pa ditur çndeze e çfike
e mua shpesh kjo puthje varri
më shpon si majë thike.

----------


## shigjeta

*****

As mundem te te mbaj
as bindem te te ndaj
ndonese guxim i krisur me jep shtytje
e toka qe i zbon avujt e saj
shpesh kerkon shi
e shpesh peson permbytje


*Çast*

Dallge dhe dremitje e mermerimë
Ç'madheshti pa shpirt, pa dashuri!
Ne te dy buze-urjave po rrimë
Guaska jone deti.
...........Ne - perlat e tij.

Dhe keshtu i thame gjithe fjalet
Heshtim me nje heshtje qe s'na shkon
Po dhe deti i madh, qe varros valet
Nganjehere u beka monoton


*Hena*

Sa here ate e moren neper goje
e kush s'u tall me shkak apo pa shkak?
Ajo s'e beri veten te perçmoje 
vetmia e tret, thashethemnaja e mplak

Vejushe, qe percjell e pret te bire
i vjen perjetesisht rreth e qark botes
qe udhet te mos mbeten n'erresire
kandilin qe i jep dielli ia fal tokes...


*Shkendija*

*Sh*ume enderrova te doja nje njeri
*K*eshtu me mbeti koka kthyer nga dashuria
*E*nderr pas endrre blova dhimbje e vetmi
*N*e zemer mblodha gjithe muzgjet me shkendija
*D*uhet te prisja qe vec ty te te desha
*I* rrethuar keshtu perjetesisht me xixellonja
*J*am une qe te dua vertet gjer ne eshtra,
*A*po ti te me besh te te harroj je e pazonja?

_16 mars 1972_

----------


## shigjeta

*Shpirt shpendi*

Shkembijve te huaj perplasi stuhija
nje zog qe me te u perlesh
Larg vendit te dashur
mbi varrin e tija
askush nuk e qau e s'e desh

As lule,
as gjemba s'i mbollen mbi vete
askush s'e perfilli atje
ndaj shpendi pa emer
vendosi mos tretej
nen varrin e zi pa atdhe...

Nga mall i zhuritur
prej kurmit plot plage
nje gjemb picerrak hodhi shtat
Nen varr, shpirt' i shpendit
drejt vendit te larget
ne rrenje deshirash u zgjat.

Si doçke femije
e shtrire drejt memes
nje bisk i nendheshem arriu
Ne vendin e lindjes
mbiu lule prej rrenjes
me mall e deshira njeriu...

----------


## shigjeta

*Ti hyre e rrinje ne medyshje*

Ti hyre e rrinje ne medyshje
aty ne prag te deres
siç hyn nje çast nje dallendyshe
mes dimrit dhe pranveres

E ndersa heshtnim sy nder sy
as ngeshem e as ngutur 
te qe shkopsitur kopsa ty
apo te ish keputur?

Se kur veshtroja permbi gjinj
here shtrember e here drejt
s'di ç'nomatisa me gishterinj
e te shkopsita krejt


*Ne dhome*

Trokite ti ne deren e beqarit
e hyre syperdhe, e ndezur prush
un' rrija dhe lexoja prane zjarrit
pa priur sot vizite nga ndokush

Ç'kerkon tek une, ti, moj fqinja ime
qe hesht e s'ulesh, hesht e s'iken dot
kuptoj qe ke nje lemsh me ngasherime
po gjuha jote e lidhur s'po m'i thote

Un' doren bej ta zgjas, te te prek lehte
e prap e fsheh dhe pres ashtu pa ze
kam frike mos te fshik ne ndonje flete
kam frike se me shkon e s'me vjen me

----------


## shigjeta

*Kur dalin shkëndijat*

Mbi bar me kurriz ti ke rënë
guguçja mes degësh guit,
një grusht me shkendia kam zënë
mbi ballë e mbi faqe t'i ngjit

Fytyrën, që feks mes balukesh
me yje të vegjël ta mbush;
e rënë prej qiellit, më dukesh
këtu ku s'ka shkelur askush

Mbështeti ti gjinjtë, mbështeti
në gjoksin që rrahjet ia njeh!
Ç'kënd ka të mistertë planeti
sa viset në mbrëmje tek ne?

_1962_

----------


## ataishin4

> Edhe mua me pelqen Koci Petriti, e kam pasur pedagog, poezite e tij jane plot ndjenje, me nje fjale, eshte pene e forte..


se di si pedagog si eshte  por si njeri eshte fantastik, i perket nje bote tjeter si ta them me pak fjale "poet", ka vec nje te mete nese ulesh te bisedosh te cmend deri sa te te mbushe mendjen te vazhdosh studimet nese i ke ndaluar,po tu dha rasti te bisedosh thuaj qe e kam mbaruar shkollen se te gjen belaja  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Dituri Dizdari

Nuk mund te rrija pa te pershendetur.Lirizmi yt me kujtoi kohet e shenjta te biblotekes kur te takoja shpesh. Ke mbetur po ai : ndjeshmeriku me i madh i romantikes njerezore.

Dituri Dizdari

----------


## bili99

> *Shpirt shpendi*
> 
> Shkembijve te huaj perplasi stuhija
> nje zog qe me te u perlesh
> Larg vendit te dashur
> mbi varrin e tija
> askush nuk e qau e s'e desh
> 
> As lule,
> ...



Me trazoi shpirtin....Shpirti i Shpendit.....jete te gjate  autorit te nderuarit  Koci Petriti..dhe krijimtari pa mbarim...per kenaqesine qe na sjelle neve...
.
Me nderime per poetin Koci Petriti  ,
bili99

p.s.
E nderuar Shigjeta ,falemnderit....jo vetem per ate qe ke nje shije te perkryer por,
qe na e sjelle  neve ketu ne "forum"...rrofsh

----------

